# Форум на русском языке  > Аналитика  > Монитор VirusInfo  > Еженедельные отчёты  >  Отчет CyberHelper - раздел Помогите, за период 09.07.2018 - 16.07.2018

## CyberHelper

Количество активных тем в разделе Помогите: *13*, по которым:
 Получено протоколов: *0* Получено карантинов: *15*, суммарный объем: *21* мб Обработано файлов: *40*, суммарный объем: *29* мб Уникальных файлов: *39*, суммарный объем: *29* мб Признаны безопасными: *1* Признаны опасными, подозрительными или потенциально-опасными: *8*
*TOP5 - самые завирусованные ПК в разделе Помогите*
 http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=219623 - найдено зловредов: *3* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=219632 - найдено зловредов: *1* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=219602 - найдено зловредов: *1* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=37678 - найдено зловредов: *1* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=219555 - найдено зловредов: *1*
*TOP10 - самые распространенные имена файлов зловредов* 
 c:usersayazra~1appdatalocaltempamdx64.exe - *1* c:usersluzuisappdatalocalaskpartnernetworktoolbaru  pdateridcidcldr_x64.exe - *1* c:usersasusappdatalocaltempmprvzbegik.exe - *1* 7l45kl_payload.exe - *1* desktoplayer.exe._b4fa74a6f4dab3a7ba702b6c8c129f88  9db32ca6 - *1* c:programdatakmsautoskmsauto net.exe - *1* c:windowstempconhost.exe - *1* c:userspkappdatalocalhost installer2349059540_installcube.exe - *1*
*TOP10 - самые распространенные зловреды* 
 not-a-virus:HEUR:RiskTool.MSIL.HackKMS.gen - *1* not-a-virus:HEUR:RiskTool.Win32.BitCoinMiner.gen - *1* not-a-virus:Downloader.Win32.IObit.d - *1* Trojan.Win64.Miner.flw - *1* not-a-virus:WebToolbar.Win32.Asparnet.ay - *1* HEUR:Trojan.MSIL.Agent.gen - *1* Trojan-Ransom.Win32.Crusis.to - *1* Packed.Win32.Krap.hm - *1*

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

